# HAF 932 replacement fans



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 6, 2008)

*Disclaimer: I would never call call this a case "MOD" I just installed some fans to get some more color and light in my case*. 

I added a pair of 140mm fan and a 15" UV cold Cathode to my HAF yesterday so I thought I would share my opinions. 

The fans I bought are AeroCool Streamliner 140mm Blue LED fans from DirectCanada. 







The UV cathode Is made by Logisys and can be used with a sound activation feature (cool but rather useless)





So first off it did take me a few days of searching to decide on the fans. Since the HAF is already a pretty quite case I didnt want to purchase two screaming loud fans even if they move a ton of air. The Sltreamliner fans are rotating @ 1000RMP and push 54.7CFM of air so I figured they would be quiet enough. 

I decided since my HIS 4850s are white/clear they would be UV reactive and would glow a nice purpleish indigo color so I grabbed the largest UV cathode I could find. 

I moved the stock 140mm exhaust fan to the bottom of the case and used the 140mm-120mm adapter that came with the Streamliners (see photo above). I used some zipties to fasten the second Streamliner to the case pushing directly across the RAM and in the general direction of the CPU cooler to make it a nice clean shotgun effect for the CPU, RAM, NB, and anything else in the way. 

I decided to run the UV vertically along the inside of the HDD/CD-ROM bays but I'm still undecided on the positioning of the UV. The cards do indeed glow as do the some of the orange accented pieces on my board but resulting glow just isnt as intense and I had hoped. The light from the fans is simply overpowering for the UV to really stand out but it does offer a nice subtle touch to the bottom of the case. 

Obviously installing all of this was easy and everything powered up on the first go. I was amazed by how quite the fans actually were. The HAF remains GF approved with these fans and I can say I'm quite satisfied. I cant comment on the temps yet because I reapplied the TIM and since it's AS5 I wont know how things improved until it sets. To be honest everything in this case is running so cool I'm not worried. 

So I have some photos to share. I'll get some better ones once I have a chance.  Sorry for the quality  

Comments and suggestions are very much appreciated.


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 6, 2008)

nice stuff, I'm looking to add some colour to my HAF too


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks good. It would look even better under water cooling...the HAF just begs for it!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 6, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Looks good. It would look even better under water cooling...the HAF just begs for it!



Yeah maybe sometime in the future. Eventually I'll go quad and water might be necessary. 



wolf2009 said:


> nice stuff, I'm looking to add some colour to my HAF too



The price for the fans was very reasonable. approx $16 CDN each. I think it's the easiest way to spice things up.


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 15, 2009)

would replacing ALL the 230mm fans on the side and the top be a good idea?


----------



## inf3rno (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice upgrading. You are lucky that you can get this stuff cheap, In Pakistan we don't get these 140mm fans so easily.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 15, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> would replacing ALL the 230mm fans on the side and the top be a good idea?


 Depensing on which fans you use to replace them.. yes. If you put 4x120mm Yate Loon fans in the side panel you will have better cooling. You could also put 3x120mm in the top. The front 230mm fan cannot be replaced. 

The only problem will be the extra 230mm fans with no cases that can take them. 



inf3rno said:


> Nice upgrading. You are lucky that you can get this stuff cheap, In Pakistan we don't get these 140mm fans so easily.



But you're pretty close to China and India so you should get some stuff pretty cheep.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 15, 2009)

I was planning on ordering this case this morning.  Are you saying the front 230mm CANNOT be replaced with a 120mm??


----------



## ex-dohctor (Apr 15, 2009)

Does the fan blowing across the RAM make a ig difference to the temps at all?


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 15, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Depensing on which fans you use to replace them.. yes. If you put 4x120mm Yate Loon fans in the side panel you will have better cooling. You could also put 3x120mm in the top. The front 230mm fan cannot be replaced.
> 
> The only problem will be the extra 230mm fans with no cases that can take them.
> 
> ...



what about cheap fans like this?
http://www.cclonline.com/product-in...ategory_id=736&manufacturer_id=0&tid=ak-191sm


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 15, 2009)

JATownes said:


> I was planning on ordering this case this morning.  Are you saying the front 230mm CANNOT be replaced with a 120mm??


It _can_ but it doesnt have pre-made mount for it like the other fan locations. You could always make it work. 



ex-dohctor said:


> Does the fan blowing across the RAM make a ig difference to the temps at all?



I dont have temp sensors on my RAM but I'm sure it helps keep them cool. It would be even better if I had taller RAM syncs.  It also draws in more fresh air from the front of the case.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 15, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> what about cheap fans like this?
> http://www.cclonline.com/product-in...ategory_id=736&manufacturer_id=0&tid=ak-191sm



Not bad.. If you replace all the 230mm with these you will improve the air flow but I think the case will be a bit louder. Not extremely loud just louder.


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 15, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Not bad.. If you replace all the 230mm with these you will improve the air flow but I think the case will be a bit louder. Not extremely loud just louder.



well those fans are rated at 18dB
7 of them  should be 18dB combined... right? 
the case is going to be on the floor btw
but the thing is if i buy the HAF and spend 20 pounds on fans
might as well buy the Antec 1200 then
they'd be the same price.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 15, 2009)

The HAF has great airflow as it is. As for replacing the stock fans with 120mm i wouldn't recommend it because it would get more loud. Remember that the case is filled with holes.


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 15, 2009)

loudness is not a problem though
i could just download speedfan and reduce the speed... right?


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 15, 2009)

oh wait.. actually i just realized something
i've been worried about parts in the HAF 932 becoming way too hot.. but i realize on most thermal tests, components are specifically chosen to be ridiculously hot ones if i'm not mistaken.
e.g. i saw a test on the HAF 932 where the GPU measured 53 degrees celcius.. (http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2008/10/16/cooler-master-haf-932/4)
but nowadays graphics cards won't be reaching 53 degrees.. especially in the HAF 932
meaning there's no need to install any more fans.
(i just answered my own question >_<)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 15, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> oh wait.. actually i just realized something
> i've been worried about parts in the HAF 932 becoming way too hot.. but i realize on most thermal tests, components are specifically chosen to be ridiculously hot ones if i'm not mistaken.
> e.g. i saw a test on the HAF 932 where the GPU measured 53 degrees celcius.. (http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2008/10/16/cooler-master-haf-932/4)
> but nowadays graphics cards won't be reaching 53 degrees.. especially in the HAF 932
> ...



LOL The HAF cools amazing well with all the stock fans. I added fans for colour and because they were cheep.


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 15, 2009)

nice one mate..
i'll be getting that
not the Antec 1200
even though it looks better xD


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 15, 2009)

The 1200 is a really nice case. All of the fans are controllable externally and they have filters. It is a tough choice between the two.


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 15, 2009)

oh yeah.. you had to bring that up...
which ever cools better and is more spacious i shall buy
what do you think?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 15, 2009)

More spacious.. HAF

Cools better. not sure. The Antec fans can spin pretty fast when set to all high but I'm sure it sounds like a leaf blower. 

When I bough the HAF it was $60 less than the 1200 and it was new on the market, that's why i bought it but the 1200 was my first choice. 

If you ever plan to go with water cooling then the HAF is the winner by a mile.


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 15, 2009)

sounds like Antec to me then... :O


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 15, 2009)

Well if you can stretch back and control the fans every now and then perhaps the Antec is a better solution. Personally i still kept the HAF.


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 15, 2009)

hmm... antec 1200 = more expensive.. but better looking, with filters and fan control (and maybe cooler)
i think im gonna have to go with 1200
noise is not an issue
it shall reside on teh floor anyway


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 16, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Depending on which fans you use to replace them.. yes. If you put 4x120mm Yate Loon fans in the side panel you will have better cooling. You could also put 3x120mm in the top. *The front 230mm fan cannot be replaced. *
> 
> The only problem will be the extra 230mm fans with no cases that can take them.
> 
> ...



Actually it can. It has the mounting holes for a 120mm.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 16, 2009)

2lowSniper said:


> Actually it can. It has the mounting holes for a 120mm.



You're right. I completely missed it even though I remove the front cover often. 

This photo shows the mounting holes.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah I haven't decided which route to take yet though. I might just leave the original there for now but change the LEDs in it. that or just use a black 230mm cause the one from the door & top aren't going back in it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 16, 2009)

I take it you're not going for a red theme?

I considered putting the front fan on in the side panel purely for bling factor.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 16, 2009)

Not a fan of red no lol. See it to often & I have blue/uv fans already from a previous project that I scrapped/sold the case on so i'll just use them.


----------

